# New and Clueless



## DigitalizedDream (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys new here on the UG Body Building Forum.

I've never lifted a weight in my life or have done any 'real' exercising. 
My father however was a body builder and he started out when he was 17.
Now, being 17 years of age I was wondering what should I do to start.
I haven't set up an actually schedule yet, but I've been looking around the Internet for a routine.
But, I've ran into a problem when creating a schedule.
People are recommending me to do Full-Body Workouts Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.
While others are recommending me to work on specific groups of muscles Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.
I get people that say go to the gym and others say to stay away from fitness Gyms.
Also dieting is a problem with me; I've never really made a specific diet or a guideline of what I should Actually eat or not.
Usually I would just eat whatever I had in my damn kitchen.
Anyways, hopefully I can get some answers about this; because I have no Idea how to set up a schedule and diet at all.
(I'm probably over thinking things like I usually do...)
Also, thankyou anyone in advance for helping me out.


----------



## bvs (Jul 22, 2014)

If you can only workout three days a week I suggest a push/pull/legs routine. Give it a quick google and yoh should find everything you need


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2014)

Starting strength, i believe there is a 3 days per week program! Start there!

Sorry to ask, but is ur dad still around? If so he should be the first person whom u go to as he has been there and done that so to speak,

If he is not around then i apologize,


----------



## DigitalizedDream (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I would go to him for help, but he's been to sick to actually be any support; I don't like to bother him too much.


----------



## DigitalizedDream (Jul 22, 2014)

Would this be a good routine for a beginner I have most of the equipment at home; because my dad again was really into body building.


*Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):*

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 3x5
Seated (or Standing) Barbell Shoulder/Overhead Press: 3x5
Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 3x10-12
Rope Pushdowns (circuit machine): 3x10-12
Overhead Dumbbell Extension or similar triceps exercise: 3x10-12
Shrugs(circuit machine or dumbbells): 3x10-12


*Pull (Back/Biceps)*:

Barbell Rows: 3x5
Lat Pulldowns with (Long Bar or V-bar) (circuit machine): 3x8-10
Seated Rows (circuit machine) - optional if already doing barbell rows: 3x8-10
Face-pulls: 3x-10-12
Barbell Bicep Curls (Alternate between close and normal grip): 4x-10-12
Choice of one other bicep exercise (typically Hammer Curls): 3x10-12

*Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):*

Barbell Squats: 4x5-6
Leg Press (optional if already doing above squats): 3x8-10
Leg Extensions (circuit machine): 3x10-12
Hamstring Curls (circuit machine): 3x10-12
Standing Calf Raises (circuit machine): 5x10-12


Note: That I'm a beginner and don't really know what my limits are for my current physical condition


----------



## bvs (Jul 22, 2014)

yeah that looks pretty good man maybe add some deadlifts if you know how to do them properly. to be honest when you are first starting out you will make pretty good gains as long as you are doing some sort of quality lifting so dont get to hung up on it


----------



## DigitalizedDream (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay, I have the tools for dead lifting Maybe I'll mix that up in there. 
But, when should I do Cardio? Everyday? and when would I do my abs and obliques?


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb .... Start ing strength or a 5x5. Texas method perhaps. Maybe. Wsbb.
And eat.
Then sleep.
Then lift and eat some more.
Then sleep.
Then eat.
Then eat again


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2014)

You don't need that many exercises. Try this


*Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):*

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 5x5
Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5
Dumbbell* Standing Overhead Press: 3x5
Parallel Bar Dips: 2 sets to failure
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 2 sets to failure


*Pull (Back/Biceps)*:

Pendlay Barbell Rows: 5x5
Pull-ups: 4 sets to failure
Dumbbell Rows: 2 sets to failure 
Lat Pulldowns: 2 sets to failure
BB or DB Bicep Curls: 2 sets to failure


*Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):*

Squats: Alternate 6x3 and 3x15
Deadlifts: Alternate 6x3 and 3x15
*Rotate set/reps for Squats & DLs - Heavy on squats w/ Light deads and vice versa*
DB Lunges / Bulgarian Squats: 3x8 (last set to failure)
Standing Calf Raises (circuit machine): 4 sets to failure


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't neglect fingers and toes...


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> You don't need that many exercises. Try this
> 
> 
> *Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):*
> ...



That's good advice on a good start. I'd even drop the lunges. Personally I think there's nothing to be gained from them. I hate the hip rotation that you get from them. I think they must tighten the vagina because I only see the ladys doing them.


----------



## Paolos (Jul 22, 2014)

Stick to the basics and don't forget the "Big Three".....Squat, bench and deadlift. They are the basis of development and always work.
When you make changes give them time to work. It takes 2-3 months at a time to notice changes but at your age you may see them
a bit sooner.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## augustus (Jul 22, 2014)

Also keep in mind that with weight training and fitness, you will always get conflicting advice from different people. A big part of personal improvement is experimentation. You have to find what works for you and how you can achieve results, since any given routine will not be the same effectiveness for everyone. So listen to everyone's advice, and try things out, but ultimately YOU can tell best what works for you with practice. Just work hard, and focus on training the muscles (muscle burn, pump, and growth) when you are lifting. Don't just focus on pumping out the number of sets and reps


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd also recommend doing Bench, Squat, Deadlifts for sure. Being a beginner you would be able to gain a lot of strength and adds poundage right away. 

Those exercises will not only make you overall strong but also add muscle. Add chin ups as well. Good Luck


----------

